# Swedes have bigger Micrometers.



## fernballan (Dec 14, 2017)

Micrometers Bought this bad boy today


----------



## bl00 (Dec 14, 2017)

You're going to need a bigger toolbox!


----------



## magicniner (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice! 
I hope no one stole the setting standard from the box!


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 14, 2017)

Is this one of those Photoshop gotchas?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 14, 2017)

_ Warning. The title of this thread is not in keeping with the "Friendly Forum" family oriented PG rating.
 Rule # 12 _
*All posts must be free of innuendo or euphemisms attempting to circumvent the 
common sense decency rules stated in this rules sections. *
I am changing it.
**G**


----------



## higgite (Dec 14, 2017)

At what point does a micrometer become a macrometer? Methinks this one is pushing the envelope.

Tom


----------



## dlane (Dec 14, 2017)

Rather have the crane it takes to lift it !


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm imagining the swing on your lathe!
You run a 4jaw chuck on her?

Daryl
MN


----------



## BtoVin83 (Dec 14, 2017)

We had a 60" Starret till somebody broke in and stole it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2017)

It would be fun to have an old mic that big as a wall hanger.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 15, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> It would be fun to have an old mic that big as a wall hanger.



Hey Bob, put it on your project list to make one.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 15, 2017)

"Dayum! Thats a bigin"


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 15, 2017)

I recall transferring to a ship that had in line 8 cyl. Cooper-Bessemer diesel engines that had a bosun's chair rigged to lower a man down the bore when needed. A torque wrench was slung overhead with 2 block&tackles. Some 11 feet long, I don't remember the torque range..... Lucky I was an electrician and didn't get involved with it.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 15, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> It would be fun to have an old mic that big as a wall hanger.


I might need a room that was big enough first..


----------



## aliva (Dec 15, 2017)

Great tool for watch repair


----------



## fernballan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shop art


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 17, 2017)

Most of my working life was as a marine engineer. We used a number of big micrometers, but none quite that big. The largest I recall was on my last ship "Nivosa" ( Shell Australia) A 136,000 t crude oil tanker. The main engine was a Sulzer 8 cylinder in line turbo charged 2 stroke. She burned about 40 t of heavy fuel oil a day. About every 3 - 4 months a piston was removed for measuring, and ring repalcement. At the same time the cylinder bore was measured using an internal micrometer. The nominal dia of a new liner was 760mm, or 29.92 inches about 2 & half feet.. The stroke was 2.2m or about 7 1/4 feet. To measure the liner we would lower an aluminium ladder into the liner one man would climb down using the big mic to measure the liner and calling the numbers up to another to be recoreded. As the bore wore we would fit oversize pistons and rings, then when the liner was eventually replaced we would go back to the standard piston and ring set.  A similar outside mic was used to measure the pistons. That was the biggest mic I ever used.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Shop art


Swedes have nice big lathes as well!


----------



## fernballan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Swedes have nice big lathes as well!


There are not so many hobby machinists who have the space or enough power, so it's often cheaper to buy a big lathe instead of small lathe


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 5, 2018)

40 TPI is 40 TPI, 0.025" per revolution, whatever the diameter, be it a #4 machine screw or something bigger. For my own reasons I have a 3/4" x 40 TPI tap. (and several smaller in that pitch) That would make a hell of a micrometer if I ever had need of one that size. Never used the 3/4" one but it completes the set from my "instrument repair" days.


----------

